# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کارشناسی پیوسته برم یا کاردانی پیوسته ؟

## Nima1

سلام دوستان

من دیپلم نظری ( تجربی ) دارم
و امسال هم تونستم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هم بگیرم

ولی الان پشیمونم میخوام دانشگاه آزاد رشته ی بدون ازمون ثبت نام کنم

باید چیکار کنم ؟

کارشناسی پیوسته برم یا کاردانی پیوسته؟

رشته ای که میخام بزم جزو فنی ها هست

یا تشکر  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Nima1

Upکمک کنید چقدر التماس کنم  :Yahoo (19): ((((((

----------


## Nima1

این همه ادم آنلاینههیچکس جواب ما رو نمیده

----------


## fateme.tehran

کارشناسی پیوسته....کاردانی هیچوقت نزن...

----------


## Nima1

> کارشناسی پیوسته....کاردانی هیچوقت نزن...


مرسی از این که جواب دادید‌میشه بگید چرا ؟؟قضیه اشون چیه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

کاردانی دوباره باید کنکور کارشناسی بدی اما کارشناسی یه کارست واسه لیسانس گرفتن..

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

بنظرمن راه درستی روپیش گرفتی مخصوصا اگه علاقه داری....برادرمن هم فنی بود الکترونیک.....رشته فوق العاده ایه....منتها اگه بخونی وبری دنبالش درامدشم خیلی خوبه....من برادرم سوم بود مرداد کنکورداره منتها نخوند از اول وتجدیدی داره باید شهریور امتحان بده ودنبال کاراموزیشم نرفت دیگه متاسفانه بعیدمیدونم موفق بشه تو این رشته .....بگذریم....شما باید ب سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد مراجعه کنیدazmoon.org

----------


## Nima1

> کاردانی دوباره باید کنکور کارشناسی بدی اما کارشناسی یه کارست واسه لیسانس گرفتن..


مرسیییییییعنی الان من با دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربیمیتونم برم کارشناسی پیوسته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم ؟؟مشکلی ندارهههه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima1

> بنظرمن راه درستی روپیشگرفتی مخصوصا اگه علاقه داری....برادرمن هم فنی بود الکترونیک.....رشته فوق العاده ایه....منتها اگه بخونی وبری دنبالشدرامدشم خیلی خوبه....من برادرم سوم بود مرداد کنکورداره منتها نخوند از اول وتجدیدی داره باید شهریور امتحان بده ودنبال کاراموزیشم نرفت دیگه متاسفانه بعیدمیدونم موفق بشه .....بگذریم....شما باید ب سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد مراجعه کنیدazmoon.org


خیلی ممنونمنم کنکور دادماما میدونم که رشته ی خوبی قبول نمیشمتصمیم گرفتم وقتمو تلف نکنم‌ یه راست برم فنی دانشگاه ازاداما اشتباهی که کردم این بود که الکی نشستم‌و‌پیش دانشگاهی رو هم گرفتمهیچکس بهم نگفت که میتونستی با دیپلم هم بری  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> مرسیییییییعنی الان من با دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربیمیتونم برم کارشناسی پیوسته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم ؟؟مشکلی ندارهههه ؟؟؟؟


ببین تو سایت دانشگاه آزاد چه رشته هایی رو میزنه برو تعیین رشته کن

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستانمن دیپلم نظری ( تجربی ) دارمو امسال هم تونستم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هم بگیرمولی الان پشیمونم میخوام دانشگاه آزاد رشته ی بدون ازمون ثبت نام کنمباید چیکار کنم ؟کارشناسی پیوسته برم یا کاردانی پیوسته؟رشته ای که میخام بزم جزو فنی ها هستیا تشکر


سلام
اقا برو ثبت نام کن. کارشناسی پیوسته اگه دوس نداری دوباره کنکور بدی
ولی یه سایت مشاوره میخوندم چون دیپلمت تجربیه شانست نسبت به ریاضیا کمتره. حدودا نصف

زمان ثبت نامش کی هست؟ میدونی؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> خیلی ممنونمنم کنکور دادماما میدونم که رشته ی خوبی قبول نمیشمتصمیم گرفتم وقتمو تلف نکنم‌ یه راست برم فنی دانشگاه ازاداما اشتباهی که کردم این بود که الکی نشستم‌و‌پیش دانشگاهی رو هم گرفتمهیچکس بهم نگفت که میتونستی با دیپلم هم بری


گذشته گذشته دیگه بهش فکرنکنید....ولی من کسایی رومیشناسم(البته ازدور....)که با مدرک الکترونیک الان رفتن خارج ودرامدشونم عالیه....پس برودنبالش وجدی بگیرش....مثل برادرمن نکن....

----------


## Nima1

> ببین تو سایت دانشگاه آزاد چه رشته هایی رو میزنه برو تعیین رشته کن


مشکل من همینه تو سایت دانشگاه آزاد شعبه شهر مانوشته فارق‌ از اینکه دارای چه مدرکی از کدام رشته های نظری ، فنی ، کاردانش ، هستید میتوانید انتخاب  رشته گسترده ای در رشته های بدون ازمون به عمل اوریدبعد رشته ی موردعلاقه منو زده توی لیست کارشناسی پیوستهاین تا اینجاحااالا میری تو سایت ازمون برای ثبت نام اونجا نه اون رشته ی ای که انتخاب کردم هست و تازه دیپلم ها رو جدا هم کردنالان اعصابم از این خوررده نمیدونم باید کجا برم و چیکار کنم

----------


## Nima1

> گذشته گذشته دیگه بهش فکرنکنید....ولی من کسایی رومیشناسم(البته ازدور....)که با مدرک الکترونیک الان رفتن خارج ودرامدشونم عالیه....پس برودنبالش وجدی بگیرش....مثل برادرمن نکن....


والا منم میخوام برم ، اما مسخره مون کردنسایت دانشگاه آزاد یه چیزی نوشتهسایت آزمون برای ثبت نام یک چیزه دیگه نوشتهخدا میدونه کدموش درسته  :Yahoo (19): (((((

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> والا منم میخوام برم ، اما مسخره مون کردنسایت دانشگاه آزاد یه چیزی نوشتهسایت آزمون برای ثبت نام یک چیزه دیگه نوشتهخدا میدونه کدموش درسته (((((


شما کاری ب سایت های دیگه نداشته باش....همون سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد ک گفتم باید ثبت نام کنید.....بذار الان خودمم میرم نگاه میکنم برات ببینم چه خبره..

----------


## Nima1

> شما کاری ب سایت های دیگه نداشته باش....همون سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد ک گفتم باید ثبت نام کنید.....بذار الان خودمم میرم نگاه میکنم برات ببینم چه خبره..


مرسی ، شما نگاه کنیدوقتی میریم رو سامانه ی ثبت نام کارشناسی پیوسته بدون آزموناون بغل سایت میزنهنام کد و جدول رشته هاوقتی بری توش بزنی نظام اموزشی تمام وقتو گره ۲ علوم تجربیرشته هاش فرق میکنهو گروه ۱ ریاضی رشته هاش فرق دارهحالا اونی که من میخوام برم تو ریاضیه از بدبختی من  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

ادرس سایت انه:azmoon.net
برو قشنگ دفترچه راهنماشوبشین بخون بعد کارت اعتباری بخربعدش ثبت نام کن...
من رفتم مشکلی نیس ظاهرا....فقط میخواستم ببینم واسه فنی چه رشته هایی بدون کنکورگذاشته....تو نظام های اموزشی ک گذاشته بود ریاضی وفنی مهندسی باهم بود....!!

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> مرسی ، شما نگاه کنیدوقتی میریم رو سامانه ی ثبت نام کارشناسی پیوسته بدون آزموناون بغل سایت میزنهنام کد و جدول رشته هاوقتی بری توش بزنی نظام اموزشی تمام وقتو گره ۲ علوم تجربیرشته هاش فرق میکنهو گروه ۱ ریاضی رشته هاش فرق دارهحالا اونی که من میخوام برم تو ریاضیه از بدبختی من


اره درسته منم دیدم همینطوربود....!
فک میکنم دفترچه راهنماشوبخونی ابهامات برطرف شه .....

----------


## Nima1

> اره درسته منم دیدم همینطوربود....!فک میکنم دفترچه راهنماشوبخونی ابهامات برطرف شه .....


خیلی ممنونمدفترچه راهنماش رو هم‌ خوندم چیزی ننوشته بود کلا ایرانه دیگه ، اگه یه چیزی رو بدون مشکل پیدا کنی‌ باید تعجب کردفکر میکنم حضوری برم یکی از شبعه های دانشگاه بهتر باشهواسه ثبت نام هم کافی نت بهتره تا خودمیه وقت یه چیزی رو اشتباه بزنم دیگه کارم تمومه  :Yahoo (19): (به هر حال خیلیی ممنون

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> خیلی ممنونمدفترچه راهنماش رو هم‌ خوندم چیزی ننوشته بود کلا ایرانه دیگه ، اگه یه چیزی رو بدون مشکل پیدا کنی‌ باید تعجب کردفکر میکنم حضوری برم یکی از شبعه های دانشگاه بهتر باشهواسه ثبت نام هم کافی نت بهتره تا خودمیه وقت یه چیزی رو اشتباه بزنم دیگه کارم تمومه (به هر حال خیلیی ممنون


خواهش میکنم ببخشید دیگه درهمین حد اطلاعات داشتم چون تجربی بودم خودم....کافی نت لازم نیس ولی حالا ک استرس داری برای اینکه خیالت راحت شه برو ......موفق باشی

----------

